# iPhone 4 contacts/caller id question



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I sync my contacts with google currently. 

When I get a call, I only get a thumbnail picture of the caller from my contact, but I've always seen it full screen. From what I have googled its because I am syncing with my gmail contacts. 

I tried syncing with iTunes, but I don't know how I guess. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never seen it full-screen, it's always been a thumbnail for me. If this can be done, I'd like to know myself.

I wonder if the pics you have seen have been from the new FaceTime app?


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Nope, they are actually on the 3GS normally. My friends does it, I have actually seen it happen, she doesn't know what she does though, except not use google sync. Haha, She isn't very techy.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me go find my iPhone and have a look-see.....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I just tested it and it works....

You have to fiddle with each one individually.

Choose the contact.
Click Edit
Click on the photo.
Click Edit Photo
Click Choose
Click Done.


----------

